# HDD active time 100% !!



## PrometheusAMD (May 27, 2013)

im using windows 8 pro x64 and I got a 500gb HDD that got 100% active time without opening any thing !! can any 1 help in that ?


----------



## Kreij (May 27, 2013)

The OS is probably indexing the drive for faster searching. You can turn off indexing or just wait for it to finish.


----------



## 95Viper (May 27, 2013)

Might help if you go to User CP and put in your system specs and check the box to show the specs.


Just to start off here... turn off any A/V or malware software and see if it stops.
Could be indexing running or some defrag.

Edit:

Kreij beat me to it on the indexing.

@OP-->  Is it a fresh install or old install that has been running ok 'til now?


----------



## PrometheusAMD (May 27, 2013)

Kreij said:


> The OS is probably indexing the drive for faster searching. You can turn off indexing or just wait for it to finish.



i think problem has been fixed by turning it off !  thx


----------



## cheesy999 (May 27, 2013)

PrometheusAMD said:


> i think problem has been fixed by turning it off !  thx



If you can wait for it to finish you might want to leave it on, the search feature in recent windows is really useful

There should even be a reduced speed mode option in the power settings menu


----------

